# A real man



## Larryh86GT (Jun 27, 2010)

A Real Man 

A real man is a woman's best friend. He will 
never stand her up and never let her down. 
He will reassure her when she feels insecure 
and comfort her after a bad day. 

He will inspire her to do things she never 
thought she could do; to live without fear 
and forget regret. He will enable her to 
express her deepest emotions and give in to 
her most intimate desires. He will make sure 
she always feels as though she's the most 
beautiful woman in the room and will enable 
her to be the most confident, sexy, 
seductive, and invincible. 


No wait... sorry... I'm thinking of wine. 
Never mind.


----------



## countrygirl (Jun 27, 2010)

omggg (good gosh granny)
that is hilarious! i was gonna show it too hubby until the end...never mind


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay brother fess up!!

You went and pssd the little woman off and you thought by writing that, she would frgive you, right?

It might work, but watch out for the rolling pin!!!


----------



## St Allie (Jun 28, 2010)

A real woman can do that for herself!

Allie

( I'm so glad you weren't serious..I was gonna  )


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 28, 2010)

LMAO St Allie!!! Agreed! to funny...


----------



## seopiper (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so right... just like I thought, Real Man never exists. lol


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 5, 2010)

You left out a few things,,, like cooking, cleaning, laundry, letting her sleep on her day off till 9:00am and then having breakfast ready!
Now I've got to go find my apron,,, the dishes need to be done.

You might not believe me, but this deal of SWMBO bringing home the bacon and me wishing I had some work is getting to me...
I wonder what Martha Stewart is going to be doing today.


----------

